# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  شما کدام ابزار را برای گزارشگیری ترجیح می‌دهید؟

## مهدی کرامتی

لطفا از عناوین فوق یکی را انتخاب کنید.

----------


## SyntaxCheck

من از quick report استفاده میکنم.این cristal report رو میشه از جایی free گرفت؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

اگه syntax این Crystal Report رو چک کنید متوجه خواهید شد که اصلا میانه خوبی با زبان های راست به چپ (فارسی/عربی/عبری) ندارد.
تنها دوست ما در بین موارد فوق Fast Report است.

----------


## (امید)

من از Quick Report  استفاده می کنم . کارمم تا به حال به خوبی راه انداخته  :) 

امید

----------


## SyntaxCheck

متشکر از جواب شما
من یه نسخه از fastreport رو دارم(2.4). ایا جدید تر از این چیزی رو سراغ دارید.
راستی یه وسیله دیگه گزارش گیری خوشگل هم هست بنام vtktools.این vtktools هم چیز کامل و جالبیه.اما من باهاش کار نمیکنم.

----------


## Inprise

فکر نمیکنم برای دلفی و سی بیلدر مناسب تر از  Rave  وجود داشته باشه . ضمن اینکه اخیرا این PrintSystem  شرکت DevExpress  رو هم دیدم و چیز خوبیه . 

موفق باشید .

----------


## SyntaxCheck

راجع به rave و cristal report چیزهای زیادی گفته شده.اما من باهاشون تجربه کاری ندارم.اگر آدرس از جایی که بشه rave رو دانلود کرد بگید ممنون میشم.البته اگه دانلود کردنیه.

----------


## nastooh_t

با سلام
من هم از quick report استفاده میکنم.
اما این rave را که جناب اینپرایز فرمودند رو تا بحال ندیدم.
اگه ممکنه راجع به اون بیشتر توضیح بدید.
ممنون

----------


## amirrf

> من از quick report استفاده میکنم.این cristal report رو میشه از جایی free گرفت؟


بله،‌ Crystal Reports را می‌توانید تقریبا رایگان از بازار تهیه کنید. آخرین نگارش موجود 9.2 است. آخرین VCL موجود برای نگارش 8.5 و دلفی 6 است.




> اگه syntax این Crystal Report رو چک کنید متوجه خواهید شد که اصلا میانه خوبی با زبان های راست به چپ (فارسی/عربی/عبری) ندارد.


نگارش 7.01 در ویندوزهای فارسی بخوبی قابل استفاده است. نگارش های 8 و 8.5 در ویندوزهای 2000 و XP با فارسی مشکلی ندارند. نگارش 9.2 یونیکد است و پشتیبانی ویژه برای راست-به-چپ و نمایش عددها دارد.




> اما این rave را که جناب اینپرایز فرمودند رو تا بحال ندیدم. 
> اگه ممکنه راجع به اون بیشتر توضیح بدید.


Rave Reprots 5.0 BE با دلفی 7 مجتمع شده است و ابزار گزارش‌سازی ارایه‌شده در محیط‌های توسعه بورلند بجای ابزار قبلی (Quick Reports) است و به نظر من بهتر است. نگارش 4 این گزارش‌ساز برای دلفی 5و6 وجود داشته است.

Crystal Reports امکان ساخت گزارش‌های پیچیده را فراهم می‌کند، در مقابل توزیع کاربردهای ساخته شده با Rave Reports و مشابه آن ساده تر است.

----------


## sabet

سلام
فقط برنامه نویس های رلفی کار
خیلی باحالید :o

----------


## sabet

من هم Quick Reports را ترجیح میدهم  
هم راحت است و هم کامل

----------


## baabi

من از fastreport استفاده میکنم

----------


## aliasghar

با سلام
من تا حالا از REPORT BUILDER زیاد استفاده کردم
خیلی ابزار کاملیه و دو تا ویژگی خیلی خوب داره
1- SOURCE اش هم همراهش هست
2- اجازه ایجاد REPORT در حالت RUN TIME  را هم میده

----------


## Hidarneh

و صد البته با ExtraDevice می تونید گزارشات Report Builder رو به بیش از 10 فرمت ( ورد . اکسل و ...) خروجی بدهید.

----------


## hr110

با سلام
یک سایت جالب هم وجود دارد که یکسری کامپوننت جالب دارد که از جمله آنها میتوان به سری print suite نام برد که خیلی جالب است( :shock: )  ولی متاسفانه( :wink: ) همه انها پولی است.

----------

سلام
این report builder از کجا مجانی گیر میاد؟؟؟

----------


## object

سلام
گزارش گیری برای من خیلی آزار دهنده بود تا اینکه خودم همت کردم و یک ActiveX ایجاد کردم که گزارشهام رو با فرمت HTML بگیره یکی هم میخوام بسازم که گزارش ها رو توی Ms Word بگیره برام
اگر کسی طرح و نظری داره خوشحال میشم مستفید بشم
اگر هم کارم خیلی اشتباهه حتما به من تذکر بدید
با تشکر 
Object کوچولو

----------


## b_mohammadpoor

چرا اینجا کسی با Rave کار نمیکنه ؟  :shock:  :(

----------


## Hidarneh

mcmilad جان آدرسش رو توی ایران دولوپرز من دادم بگرد پیدا می کنی با سورسش هم هست . در ضمن همین reportBuilder  به کمک ُExtraDevice‌هم خروجی html می ده هم ورد هم اکسل هم اکسس و هم ...

----------


## mesaem

من از qreport استفاده کردم ولی در چند جا با مشکل روبرو شدم. لطفا اگر کسی نرمافزار خوبی سراغ داره معرفی کنه که بتونم download کنم. ممنونم. :wink:

----------


## mazaheri

با سلام

من به نتیجه این رای گیری امیدوارم.  ولی به دلیل حمایت بورلند  از Rave فکر میکنم منصفانه این باشد که به لیست رای گیری اضافه شود ( والبته بایستی رای ها مجددا اخذ شود)

متشکرم

----------


## vadood

من همیشه از Crystal Reports استفاده کردم. نسخه های جدیدش (2/9 مثلا) متن bidi را هم ساپورت می کنند و برای فارسی کاملا قابل استفاده هست.

سوال من این است که ایا با بقیه ابزارهای گزارش گیری که اینجا بهشون اشاره شده هم می شه تو run time گزارش را طراحی کرد و تغییر داد یا نه؟

[/quote]

----------


## Hidarneh

ReportBuilder که می شه ( اگه نشه فایده اش چیه ؟ )

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

خوب معلومه که FastReport هم Run-Time Report Designer داره. خوبش رو هم داره. تازه فارسی هم میشه  :wink:

----------


## Hidarneh

البته منظور من در مورد اینکه اگه نشه runtime گزارش ساخت در مورد تمام اینها بود . وگرنه با همون QReport 1.0 کار می کردیم خب !!!

----------


## saeed_d

> راجع به rave و cristal report چیزهای زیادی گفته شده.اما من باهاشون تجربه کاری ندارم.اگر آدرس از جایی که بشه rave رو دانلود کرد بگید ممنون میشم.البته اگه دانلود کردنیه.


ىلفی 7 رو نصب کن rave رو هم ىاره :)

----------


## Vakily

چگونه quick Reprt را به دلفی 7 اضافه نمود؟؟؟؟ :kaf:

----------


## دنیای دلفی

> چگونه quick Reprt را به دلفی 7 اضافه نمود؟؟؟؟


در پوشه BIN جایی که دلفی نصب شده فایلهای BPL مربوط به QReport وجود دارند از آنجا کامپوننت مربوطه را نصب کن . :موفق:

----------


## Touska

من از Fast Report استفاده می کنم چون کار با آن ساده هست.  :flower:

----------


## Kamyar.Kimiyabeigi

من از Report Builder استفاده می کنم چون source داره و تونستم فارسیش کنم و کاربر هم می تونه خودش گزارشهاشو بسازه به صورت dynamic

----------


## PalizeSoftware

گزارشات حرفه‌ای فقط با کریستال ریپورت
اونقدر باحال هست که مایکروسافت اون رو توی دات نت جا داد
مرحبا به Seagate Software
 :wise2:

----------


## mehdi_moosavi

سلام
من با Quick Report  و Crystal Report و Fast report کار کردم

بنظر من Fast Report از اون دوتای دیگه خیلی خیلی بهتره

----------


## Bahmany

بنده نیز از QuickRep استفاده می کنم

----------


## Naficy

خسته نباشید. می شه این رو هم توضیح بدید که چرا یک پست قدیمی رو به خاطر یک چنین جمله ی حیاتی و مهمی بالا می کشید؟

----------


## fahimi

fast report 3.19  با اینترفیس فارسی 
اگر مشکل مانده تجمیعی در آن حل میشد به نظر من نیاز ی  ابزار دیگری نبود

----------


## Yalda2005

سلام : من از rave استفاده می کنم . بنظر من Rave در حد معمولی می باشد و برای پیشرفته کار کردن کرستال بهتره ...

----------


## shayan_delphi

Fast Report3 فوق العاده است
راستی این نسخه با اینترفیس فارسی را از کجا دانلود کنم؟
من نسخه 3 را دارم.

----------


## mmx110

برای فارسی فقط Fast Report  توصیه می شود البته کار گزارش تجمیعی را مثلا برای مانده منقول از قبل یا نقل به بعد می توان با کدنویسی در داخل خود Fast Report با اسکریپت انجام داد من این کار را تست کردم و مدتهاست فقط با Fast Report برنامه می نویسم چون هر کدام از رپورترهای دیگر مشکلات مخصوص به خودشان را دارند!

----------


## delphi5

> راجع به rave و cristal report چیزهای زیادی گفته شده.اما من باهاشون تجربه کاری ندارم.اگر آدرس از جایی که بشه rave رو دانلود کرد بگید ممنون میشم.البته اگه دانلود کردنیه.


 
من دلفی 2005 دارم . زمان نصب امکان نصب Rave رو به شما می ده . خیلی خوبه

----------


## ali_abbasi22145

سلام
من به مدت یکسال با FastReport کار کردم و امکاناتی که می خواستم نداشت و مدت بیش از 3 سال است ReportBuilder را خریده ام و هرچه خواستم را براورده کرده و از جمله چندین برنامه نویس حرفه ای دیگر که با گزارش گیری مشکل دارند با این RB عزیز مشکلشان را حل کرده ام و پشتیبانی خوبی هم می کنند.
مطمئن باشید من ایرانی ReportBuilder Professional 10 $495  را بی جهت به کسی پرداخت نمی کنم.

لیست را نگاه کنید:
ReportBuilder Server 10 $999 
Server Deployment License $249 
ReportBuilder Enterprise 10 $749 
ReportBuilder Professional 10 $495 
ReportBuilder Standard 10 $249

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

چه چیزهایی توی ReportBuilder هست که توی FastReport نیست؟

----------


## Rocker

fast که خیلی خوب برام کار کرده تا الان همه نیازهامو براورده کرده.

----------


## SYNDROME

نظر من هم Fast Report است.
ولی به نظر من کسی که با همه این ابزارها به شکل کاملاً حرفه ای کار کرده بهتر می تواند نظر بدهد.
موفق باشید

----------


## Batman

با سلام
فقط Fastreport میتونه حرف اول رو بزنه و بس

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

دوستانی که می‌خوان شعار بدن می تونن در روزهای متعدد (13 آبان، 22 بهمن، روز قدس و...) در راهپیمایی ها شرکت کنند و پوزه‌ی استکبار جهانی رو به خاک بنشونن.

با توجه به:



> من به مدت یکسال با FastReport کار کردم و امکاناتی که می خواستم نداشت و مدت بیش از 3 سال است ReportBuilder را خریده ام و هرچه خواستم را براورده کرده


چه چیزهایی توی ReportBuilder هست که توی FastReport نیست؟

----------

